# maidstone pictures



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

hear are some pictures of some of the reptiles at maidstone:


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

very nice. i stuck my hand in those big tubs of mealies, felt nice :2thumb:


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*and more*


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

Shame i couldnt go  Looks awesome


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice pics  I'm not in any of them  I was so busy choosing snakes and stuff that I forgot to take pictures  Ah well, I will at Basildon


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

Looks ace !
Lots of mantids !!


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Hope you all had a good time but leos in CRICKET tubs :bash:
When will organisers clamp down


----------



## Mad Snake Boy (Jul 2, 2008)

It was my first show and i must say i thought it was great


----------



## mcfluffin (Mar 9, 2008)

Was a great show...especially considering it was the first time it had been organised ....5 thumbs up :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## smileybones (Jan 16, 2007)

it was the first show i've been to and i really enjoyed it! Shame i couldn't afford anything, but at least i've got some names of breeders for when i do have money to buy my little crestie! :flrt:


----------



## Shelly24 (Aug 28, 2008)

oh i really wish i went, didnt no about it untill lunchtime today  
i would of come down with mutiple reptile syndrome though i can tell, all those little lizards in tubs, makes me want to give them ALL a nice home! lol

oh and thanks for the big picture of a spider- shocked the life out of me! i would of ran a mile if i had of seen a spider, im such a wuss!


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks totally awesome , some nice looking reps there , cant wait for doncaster!!!! , is the doncaster show bigger or ????


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

monitor mad said:


> Looks totally awesome , some nice looking reps there , cant wait for doncaster!!!! , is the doncaster show bigger or ????


 120-130 tables


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*show*

i have never been there. i could not believe that bosc at this show for £25 i though i got mine cheep. :lol2:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

sean k said:


>


Best pic of me EVER! (one on the right):lol2:


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

What shop is that Fangio?
Is it an online store ?? :whistling2:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

chameleonpaul said:


> What shop is that Fangio?
> Is it an online store ?? :whistling2:


It's meeeeee!!

(I'm the one looking great in the photo on the left...)


----------



## timmy (Feb 18, 2008)

It was our first time to have a table at a show and it was so much fun!!! The pics of our table look cool (6 and 7 down) I'm so glad we went!


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

cool. what did you have on your table?
CHeers Nick: victory:


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

Chiltern Reptiles said:


> It's meeeeee!!
> 
> (I'm the one looking great in the photo on the left...)


 Hey !
I asked about your lab cage!
You were telling me that it would be ok for fancie and multimmamates! :2thumb:
A kid around 15!
:whip: : victory:
ANd i spoke to you too fangio. :no1:


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

I came back with a couple of mantids and some maclaeys spectres from 'metamorphosis' - really nice people they were too!

Was a nice morning, shame there werent more royals on show, just bad timing I guess!

Gary


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Herp_boi said:


> Hey !
> I asked about your lab cage!
> You were telling me that it would be ok for fancie and multimmamates! :2thumb:
> A kid around 15!
> ...


I remember you! Good to meet you fella, next time ask me about snakes and I'll be more useful:whistling2:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

garysumpter said:


> I came back with a couple of mantids and some maclaeys spectres from 'metamorphosis' - really nice people they were too!
> 
> Gary


I agree!! I got a pair of the 'Congo' mantids and a pair of peacocks 

The bloke was really nice, had a good chat with him 

Really enjoyed myself, met a shed load of RFUK peeps too 

Also got a pair of hoggies off Roger Pewtress, he's got some lovely hoggies :2thumb:


----------



## timmy (Feb 18, 2008)

had some baby geckos and beardies, some adult beardies and some coloumbian and rainbow boas.

Did anyone see the guy who had them postcards and big iguana painting? It only took him 3 weeks to paint! It looked just like a photo. He can do paintings to order and i wanted to get my partner one for x-mas but lost his number  can anyone help?


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

timmy said:


> Did anyone see the guy who had them postcards and big iguana painting? It only took him 3 weeks to paint! It looked just like a photo. He can do paintings to order and i wanted to get my partner one for x-mas but lost his number  can anyone help?


I have it, you should have mentioned it earlier!

I'll pass it on next time you're in. He lives local too.



Herp_boi said:


> Hey !
> I asked about your lab cage!
> You were telling me that it would be ok for fancie and multimmamates! :2thumb:
> A kid around 15!
> ...


Hiya!


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

I bought my new baby leo from the table next to Fangio, £17.50! I thought that was a pretty good price, and she is pretty!


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

me wanting corns, royals, mantids and millis


----------



## Bafutbeagle (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey great on the 4th photo there I am wearing a green/blue shirt with shorts & sandals on clutching my pair of hypo bloodred corns in my big mitts behind the really tall guy.

Great day


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

Chiltern Reptiles said:


> Hiya!





Fangio said:


> I remember you! Good to meet you fella, next time ask me about snakes and I'll be more useful:whistling2:


 :no1::no1:


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

me n humbubble_smiles is in the 4th pic, im the one lookin at the exo terra on the right with the light in ma hand n hummbubble is the ginger behind me


----------

